# Max- Probably a movie that we should all go see



## Chris Viscovich (Apr 2, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/…/watch-the-first-trailer-for-the-new…




Watch the First Trailer for the New Doggy Drama 'Max'
Hollywood loves a good dog story, and so do moviegoers, as evidenced by such hits as 'Old Yeller,' 'Sounder,' and 'Marley & Me.' Now comes 'Max,' a coming-of-age tale about a young boy who inherits a military dog after his brother dies on the frontlines...
yahoo.com


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Max" sounds like a good one.

I'll add "Where the Red Fern Grow" to that list.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Might be a good movie, might be the Disney version of Malinois ownership and inspire all those puppy millers and backyard breeders to start churning out puppies as fast as they can sell them to the clueless who will buy them. Look what happened to Dalmations - I doubt it will do the breed any good.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

leslie cassian said:


> Might be a good movie, might be the Disney version of Malinois ownership and inspire all those puppy millers and backyard breeders to start churning out puppies as fast as they can sell them to the clueless who will buy them. Look what happened to Dalmations - I doubt it will do the breed any good.


I didn't want to be the first with a negative thought. I wish they had used a GSD for the "star". The scene where the kid is entering a small metal crate to comfort a stressed former MWD? Maybe there should be a caveat: "Kids, don't try this at home." 

I also have concerns about how this will make the breed popular with people who may not be suited to Malinois, and that more people will be breeding for quick cash, resulting in unstable or healthy dogs which don't keep the best aspects of the breed.

I did like the scene where the kid gives the search command and the dog just flies. That captures one of the things I love about the breed, their unbridled enthusiasm for work.

Did you know there were fourteen Disney films centred on Golden Retrievers in the Air Buds series? That is serious profit.

Maybe just call Malinois a different name: Bandersnatch shepherds, so that no one will know where/how to find them to buy them and try to make them pets?:-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Might be a good movie, might be the Disney version of Malinois ownership and inspire all those puppy millers and backyard breeders to start churning out puppies as fast as they can sell them to the clueless who will buy them. Look what happened to Dalmations - I doubt it will do the breed any good.




That's unavoidable and has been around since the silent movies and books before that.

I've seen it with Lassie, Rin Tin Tin, Big Red, The Ugly Daschund, Beethoven, Eddie on Fraizer, yadda, yadda, yadda. 

Doesn't mean I stop going to dog movies but I WILL make an effort to make the public aware of that exact problem.

Will that help? Hopefully even if it's just a tiny bit but it's no different then educating people on puppy mills. 

I think by now most people know better but even with all the news coverage many if not most people will still select a new pup with their heart instead of their brain.

"How much is that puppy in the window"? ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i read this unintentionally HILARIOUS article about people going out and buying owls for pets after the first Harry Potter movie came out. shockingly, owls attack things that move about quickly--like eyes! some very angry parents waging lawsuits because of maimed children/adults, and no, i would never want something like that to happen to anybody's child, but what part of that wasn't foreseeable? in what world does somebody look at a raptor with talons jutting out of their furry feet and decide it would make a perfect children's pet? apparently it happened to several families...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

they need to make more movies with cats playing a starring role 
.... dogs are too easy to film

modern people are getting more susceptible to what they see in a movie and "social media", and it doesn't seem like a good trend to me.

wonder if this years Oscar picks will change the way Hollywood does business ?
...probably not ](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i read this unintentionally HILARIOUS article about people going out and buying owls for pets after the first Harry Potter movie came out. shockingly, owls attack things that move about quickly--like eyes! some very angry parents waging lawsuits because of maimed children/adults, and no, i would never want something like that to happen to anybody's child, but what part of that wasn't foreseeable? in what world does somebody look at a raptor with talons jutting out of their furry feet and decide it would make a perfect children's pet? apparently it happened to several families...



If only predators like these "pets" were large enough to remove some of the idiots from the gene pool.

:-o Did I say that with my out loud voice? :-#:-$


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> If only predators like these "pets" were large enough to remove some of the idiots from the gene pool.
> 
> :-o Did I say that with my out loud voice? :-#:-$


i'm afraid that i am in total agreement with you there...weaknesses of the species no longer seem to interfere with breeding and there aren't any alpha predators around enough to thin us out and then we haul up rocks and pull out who's underneath and give them their own reality shows. 
then again, i might be a terrible person and it might be most unwise to feel the way that i do...


----------

